# DP/DP Koppler und CP342-5



## Kojote (20 Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Ich möchte 2 Profibus-Netze per DP-Koppler miteinander verbinden.

Das erste Netz (ich nenne es jetzt mal Netz A) hat eine C7 626/2 DP, allso mit integriertem Kommunikationsprozessor.

Das zweite Netz (Netz B) hat eine 314-IFM mit einem CP342-5.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Erste Frage zum DP-Koppler: 
(ich tue jetzt mal so als hätte die 314IFM einen integrierten CP)
Im Hardware-Manager muss ich die E/A Bereiche Drehen - allso
Netz A  1.Steckplatz 2Bytes Input  Adresse 2...3
Netz B  1.Steckplatz 2Bytes Output Adresse 6...7

Wenn ich jetzt von Netz A z.B. E2.0 high setze, kann in diesen Zustand
an Netz B an A6.0 auslesen.

Ist das so richtig:?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zweite frage zum CP
Ändert sich irgendetwas an der Datenübertragung wenn ein CP und ein
DP-Koppler vorhanden ist - oder funkioniert es wie gewohnt mit
FC1/FC2?


Danke


----------



## Ralle (20 Oktober 2005)

zu 1.: Du setzt einen Ausgang und liest einen Eingang.

zu 2.: Wenn du einen CP einsetzt, mußt du die Datenübertragung zum CP übernehmen (z.Bsp. im OB1).


```
Daten von DP-Koppler in DB
      CALL  "DPRD_DAT"
       LADDR  :=W#16#100                //Adresse 256
       RET_VAL:=#Return_Value
       RECORD :=P#DB9.DBX0.0 BYTE 32

Daten von DB an DP-Koppler
      CALL  "DPWR_DAT"
       LADDR  :=W#16#100                //Adresse 256
       RECORD :=P#DB9.DBX64.0 BYTE 32
       RET_VAL:=#Return_Value
```

Wohin du die Daten aus der CP schreibst und wo du sie hernimmst, kannst du frei bestimmen, in obigen Fall ist es der DB9.

Ohne die SFC14/15 geht die CP nicht in den Kommunikationsmodus (Ich glaube sie bleibt einfach auf Stop oder Fehler stehen).


----------



## Kojote (20 Oktober 2005)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne die SFC14/15 geht die CP nicht in den Kommunikationsmodus (Ich glaube sie bleibt einfach auf Stop oder Fehler stehen).



z.Z. läuft der CP nur mit FC1/FC2 - funktioniert einwandfrei.




			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> zu 1.: Du setzt einen Ausgang und liest einen Eingang.



Du meinst es funktioniert allso genau andersrum?
Ich setze den output Bereich des Kopplers und kann ihn am input
Bereich des anderen Netzes auslesen?


----------



## Ralle (20 Oktober 2005)

Ja klar, du hast Recht, mit dem SFC14/15 kopiere ich auf der anderen Seite die Daten aus dem oberen PE/PA-Bereich um. (Da war ich in der falschen CPU   ) FC1/2 nutze ich für die CP:


```
CALL  "DP_RECV"
       CPLADDR :=W#16#120
       RECV    :=P#DB10.DBX0.0 BYTE 1920
       NDR     :=#DP_NDR
       ERROR   :=#DP_Error
       STATUS  :=#DP_Status
       DPSTATUS:=#DP_DPStatus

      CALL  "DP_SEND"
       CPLADDR:=W#16#120
       SEND   :=P#DB10.DBX1920.0 BYTE 1920
       DONE   :=#DP_Done
       ERROR  :=#DP_Error
       STATUS :=#DP_Status
```


----------

